# Oil Testing



## OnePCWhiz (May 24, 2019)

Hi all,

Is there a way to test what kind of oil you've got once it's already in the engine?

I got my oil changed the other day for the first time on my Passat that I bought in April of this year.

It's an 04 Passat Wagon (5-speed V-6).

At the garage/shop, I was told it would be about $90 at first (since it has to be synthetic), but I was only charged about $50 once I got my bill.

They claim they put in Dexos but I'd sure like to know for sure.

Any advice?

Thanks

Kris (OnePCWhiz).


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

No. You cannot afford it. I would suggest if it keeps you up at night, I would have it changed somewhere else. Preferably at a Euro repair facility. Not all oils are the same and I'm pretty certain Dexos does not meet VW specs.


----------

